# IR sensors from eBay



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Here's a pair of track sensors that I just got from eBay. I haven't fired them up yet, but the price was right. They do either IR or magnetic switch sensing and provide various delays. They're designed to drive LED's, but the addition of a relay would allow driving most anything. For $27 for two, they're a pretty good deal! They come with IR sensors and emitters and a magnetic reed switch. They came with one magnet for the two, I would have thought I'd get two magnets. No matter, I have tons of little magnets, so that's not an issue. 

I'll add to the post when I give them a test.

eBay listing for the IR position detectors.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

I have 5 of the exact same devices running on my layout now.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

How are they working out for you? I was considering buying more if these worked well.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> How are they working out for you? I was considering buying more if these worked well.


They work OK. The IR circuit seemed to want to trigger on a _make_ of the IR signal - not a _break_ of the signal. This wasn't explained in the documentation I got. I drilled holes in the track bed and installed the IR RX/TX pointing up so that when a train comes it makes the signal by reflecting off the undersides. I use them to drive LED R/G/Y signals.

Who did you buy them from? Can you link me to the webpage? I want to read the documentation they have. Mine comes from a Chinese Ebay Co. and it leaves something to be desired.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I got them from a Chinese place on eBay, the link is in my first post. All the documentation I have was gathered from the links on that page. I compiled them into a document. I'd upload it, but it's too big and doesn't upload.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I got them from a Chinese place on eBay, the link is in my first post. All the documentation I have was gathered from the links on that page. I compiled them into a document. I'd upload it, but it's too big and doesn't upload.


Your link says it's no longer available, but I bet it's these guys -

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Control-Sig...095487?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item2319c375ff


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's the guys, the price went up!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Here's the link in British pounds: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Control-the...=UK_Trains_Railway_Models&hash=item5d3256d03b


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

I see you bought from a buyer with the name of "WEHONEST"..................heheheheh


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, he has been honest so far.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks to me like the IR sensor controls are gonna add a little hocus-pocus magic to your layout to be!

Keep us posted on your creativity.

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have some of the Lionel 153IR sensors, but these were so cheap that I figured I should get a couple and experiment. If they look good, I'll get some more.

You can mount the board under the table and just put the IR sensor (or magnetic reed switch) in a small trackside utility building.

I'm going to tinker with them and see how well they work. I have the matching signals that I wanted to have something to drive.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, I'm pleased to report that the sensors work as advertised. I think the one issue I have it the limited choices for the time delay. However, for $13.50/ea for two including shipping, they're a pretty good buy!


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Glad to hear that they work.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I just ordered five more.


----------



## Edwalsh (Dec 29, 2012)

John,

Could you not use something like an Arduino microprocessor and some simple led IR sensors/detectors? I am looking for a cheap solution for sensors and I already have the Arduino.

thanks,
Ed


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I haven't tried the sensors with the Arduino, but I'm sure with a small amount of support circuitry, you could support a bunch of sensors with it. I'm currently working on some stuff with the Arduino, it's an interesting little package.


----------

